# Thunder Storm, Scared Bunny



## mbagdon (Apr 27, 2011)

Last night we had a thunder storm. It was a first for my bunny thumper. He(well i think thumper is a he LOL) was freaking out in his cage. I started to pet him and he seemed to calm down alittle bit. What can i do to help him threw other thunder storms? Thank you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor Thumper, can you cover part of his cage with a blanket? 

I have blankets over my bunnies cages, to me it kinda makes it like a private room. Also can you leave a radio on so he hears music. Probably with batteries during a thunder storm. I leave a radio on all the time for the bunnies. I'm not sure if they like my type of music though. :biggrin:

Also does he have a Hide House in his cage that he can go into to hide when their is a storm?

Hopefully you will figure something out for Thumper.

Susan


----------



## mbagdon (Apr 27, 2011)

He does not have a house to hide in. There is no room in his cage. As soon as i get him a bigger cage i plan on getting him something to hide in. For now i will try a blanket over his cage. Thank you


----------



## juliew19673 (May 6, 2011)

Remember this horror myself... My poor bun (my first) had just a small shelter to go in and I was at work and had a horrid thunderstorm came through and I was desperately trying to drive home during it (Los Angeles traffic during rain can take hours!); 

When I got home and got to my bun he raced and jumped into my arms and was SO scared! I really kicked myself for not being there for him, but now realize, he was OKand he was just happy to see that I was there for him after the fact. 

Still a cardboard box, that cost nothing-that you cut a hole in can make them feel secure if you can't be "right" there.


----------



## Bunny parents (May 6, 2011)

My girl is afraid of thunders too. If she's out of her cage, she will lay down next to us and won't go anywhere. Poor bunnies  I don't like the sound of thunders either. We put a cardboard box which I cut 2 holes on it and a doll which is her favourite toy. So she can snuggle with them while it's thundering or we aren't home.
blanket is a good idea too.


----------



## mbagdon (May 6, 2011)

We haven't had any thunder storms since i put a towel over thumpers cage. Not sure if it will help yet. But since i put the towel over his cage thumper jumps on to the top of the cage and plays up there. LOL


----------



## dragynflye (May 6, 2011)

poor scared buns! 

my dog spent the first four years of her life in anchorage, alaska, where there are no thunderstorms. poor thing did not handle the oklahoma thunderstorms well when we first moved here! we were able to desensitize her, though, and they don't phase her any more. i don't know if something like that would work for a rabbit, though. we got a cd with storm sounds on it, and started playing it around her. at first, we kept the volume really low, and only a few minutes at a time. gradually, we increased the volume and duration. we used lots of praise and treats when she was calm. during a real storm, or if the cd made her nervous, we used distraction methods (favorite toys, games, food, ect) or benign comfort (allowing her to sit with us, touching her gently when needed, but no big fuss). it wasn't long before she got over her fear. like i said, i don't know if this would work for a rabbit, but it couldn't hurt to try!


----------

